# Maxxair Vent Cover Install



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying at least one and maybe do all three vents. Camping world has the aero-flo and the maxxair but the latter seems a lot sturdier. How difficult are they to install? I'm thinking it's easy as they install them for $15 and that would be a no brainer if there was one close by. Any advice on just doing the bathroom versus doing all three would be great.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The unpowered MaxxAir vent covers are pretty easy to install. I installed the TurboMaxx on my 23RS (the cover installation is identical to the unpowered version) and was heistant to climb on the roof (BIGBadBrain) so I had my 16 year old dotter do the actual mounting. I stayed inside the camper and did all the electrical connections and mounted the control panel.

They mount easily and I plan on adding the covers to my other two vents. Beats having windows open on the camper when rolling down the highway.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

nascarcamper,

I did all three covers on my Outback in well under an hour. Very easy installation.

Doing more than one vent allows you to get a good cross ventilation going. Very nice for avoiding mildew when the trailer is in storage.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I'm thinking of buying at least one and maybe do all three vents. Camping world has the aero-flo and the maxxair but the latter seems a lot sturdier. How difficult are they to install? I'm thinking it's easy as they install them for $15 and that would be a no brainer if there was one close by. Any advice on just doing the bathroom versus doing all three would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do all three, you won't regret it. I put the maxxairs on without any problems and would do it again right away. Great in the rain - we have had some HUGE downpours this summer and not a drop through the vent covers.

You could just do the bathroom, but then only the bathroom will get vented... The space at the bottom of the door (in my opinion) isn't big enough to promote any ventilation in the rest of the trailer. When it's raining and you are cooking inside cause the BBQ is sitting in a puddle, opening the vents will prevent all that moisture from getting stuck in your trailer. In fact, we haven't closed the vents since I put the covers on.....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Do a quick search for MaxxAir vs. Aero Flo...

I'm not where I can search for it -- but I have one of each installed on my trailer and conducted a side by side comparison ...

over all I like the Aero Flo better ... vents on all three sides vs one on ehte MaxxAir - and the aeroflo top comes off for easy cleaning -- Maxx Air doesn't...

all in all it takes less then 15 minutes to install if you dont read the instructions and 20 if you do...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

To date I've installed 4 of the MaxxAir vent covers, if you can use a drill you can install them in about 15-20 minutes. I've installed the MaxxAire 800 cover and 2 TurboMaxx air and they are just a bit more complicated than the others but again if you can handle a drill and 12v power they are easy to install. The instructions on the basic covers are perfect just follow them and you'll have them installed in no time.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

My experience: 20 minutes for the first one (following the instructions) and 5-7 minutes for the subsequent ones. It is very simple.

One piece of advice... I thought I wanted to position them as far forward as possible to allow for maximum opening of the original vent cover, but I went a little overboard and one of them scrapes a bit on the Maxair when opening and closing, so it's back up there at some point to adjust it.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the respones. It sounds like I can handle it with no problem. It sounds like the consensus is all three so I'll let you know how it turns out. You guys are great. action


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Good to hear it's a quick install. I've had three of these sitting in my garage for about 2 months. just haven't had time to install.

When the trailer is at home we're loading it up to head out. I plan to install them this week prior to our trip this weekend.

Wayne


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

Like everyone else said it's an easy install & if I were you I'd do all 3 at the same time. If not you'll be dragging your ladder and drill back out to do the other 2 after your first trip out. Also if you can find them my dealer has another brand of vent covers (Camco I think) that he installed on mine that are identical to the MaxxAir at a much cheaper price.


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I'm thinking of buying at least one and maybe do all three vents. Camping world has the aero-flo and the maxxair but the latter seems a lot sturdier. How difficult are they to install? I'm thinking it's easy as they install them for $15 and that would be a no brainer if there was one close by. Any advice on just doing the bathroom versus doing all three would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes I agree,they are easy. One thing you might want to be is Carefull when you are up on the roof. They say you can walk on the roof,but I found some soft spots. Proubly between the roof braces.Also there is nothing to hold on to . It would be easy to fall.We don't want to read your post about your broken arm or worse. Yes ,we would feel bad when we told you it was EASY....


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Easy to install. Also, remember to take your Maxair labels off before you get down.. That's just me. Nice cleaner look. They just peel off.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Schantz good point my first time on my Outback I had it too close and couldn't fully close the lid and had to adjust it. If you can, have somebody that can open and close them once you get them marked. Opening them about 3/4 of the way helps to give you enough room to work on them and also make sure you have them lined up right.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I was thinking along those lines and they haven't even got here yet. Is it just me or is working on these things half the fun?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok it's all done. It went well once I quit reading the directions and did what I thought made sense. Took longer than I'd hoped in the hot sun but it should be worth the sweat. Thanks for all the input. Now I have to find something else to do to her.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

BBB mentioned that he was unwilling to go on his trailer's roof, concerned that it may not support his weight







When I installed another MaxxAir vent cover recently, I put a sheet of lauan plywood up there which I stood/kneeled on. I figured this would distribute my weight in case the roof structure needed help. No problem, no damage. Done deal.

Bill


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Well that is enought to convince me to add them to our 25RSS that we picked up yesterday. As I said in the other thread, I did not double check the unit before I left, after the PDI, and the center vent was left open, which when we got home, it is now cracked! So I have no choice but to go ahead and replace it.

Where is the best place to buy the vents from, any suggestions? Just go back to my dealer?


----------



## slickaroo (Sep 11, 2005)

Today I installed two Camco RV brand vent covers. You can take two screws off the back screen grid to open and clean out the insects that can collect in there.
While I was up there I decided to give the top a wash down with some mean green, hosed it with alot of water and No Leaks







. It Took about 30 minutes to install two covers. Tomorrow I will try to install the qwicki flush. I wish I had thought of that before our first trip.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Does anyone know the typical cost on the vent covers, I was going to check with my dealer tomorrow?


----------



## slickaroo (Sep 11, 2005)

barryph1 said:


> Does anyone know the typical cost on the vent covers, I was going to check with my dealer tomorrow?
> [snapback]54820[/snapback]​


White about $25 Beige about $32 smoke colored are higher than beige but I forgot how much. Check out rvwholesalers.com for a better price, thats just the prices I saw at my dealer


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Last question, I promise, I have the 25RSS, if I go with the Aero-flo, is it going to be a typical size?

I have read a little about the fantastic fans, but don't really know what they are. Are these additional fans with the higher end models of vent covers, or the stock ones on the TT?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I went with the Maxxair and they all three just survived the hurricane. 85MPH winds right into the back of them and they all three held up. Of course the vents were closed though.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

WoW that is some endorsement!85 Mile winds coolllllllllllll Glad you're OK.
Jan


----------

